# Fantasy into Reality



## shellconfused (Sep 23, 2011)

My husband and i have a strong relationship. It is fairly normal with kids, house, schools, families, etc etc. We are not weirdos or live an unusaul lifestyle, we are just your normal family next door. I guess we have a normal sex life and have different fantasys that we use and talk about. One of the fantasys we use is stronger than all the others! We have chatted about maybe turning it into reality. It is not something he is pushing its just something we have chatted about. The fantasy is having a guy join us in the bedroom. i know its not the norm, and maybe that is the reason it has some attraction, but it makes me think about the reality of it. I know there are risks with all this and we have to be very careful, but from my point of view i think about it a bit. I know everyone is different in the views about this, but just looking for peoples advice on which way I should go?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my advice since I almost went down this road

weighing the risks of bad things that could happen does not override the "enhancement"

cons-

possible stds
possible creepy dude/stalker/violent person
possible intense jealousy once it happens
possible seeing man behind husband's back
possible post coitus embarrassment
spending too much time finding the "right" man
possible pregnancy and not knowing who is the father (not all birth control is 100%)

pros-

fantasy fulfilled successfully


thus for us it wasn't worth it

Let me ask you- how good is your sex life?

if it's great/good- then why worry about adding anything that could be risky?
if it's mediocre/bad- then using this an solution is very likely to blow up in your faces

personally I think you should just watch DP porn together and use vibrators/dildo/plugs during intercourse to play out the fantasy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think some fantasies are BEST left as "fantasies" - not bringing them into reality. I once rented this The Erotic Guide to Sexual Fantasies For Lovers (DVD)

At least I think it was THIS dvd, I am not totally sure, and it talked about this very thing - how personal fantasies are GOOD, they enrich our sexual experience, nothing wrong with that, we SHOULD use them, share them with our partner even....but that doesn't always mean to take that extra step & act them out -if it involves another in the marraige. 

Here is another AmeriLifeVitamin.com - Sinclair Institute, (VHS) The Better Sex Fantasy Series - Vol. 5, 75 mins ...Notice the write up about this video...


> Now that you've looked into exploring sexual fantasies, what about sharing them with your partner? The experts (Drs. Della and Max FitzGerald) tell you when that may or may not be a good idea - and how to go about it when you do. They also examine unhealthy fantasies, and how fantasies can sometimes be harmful. On the lighter side, the hosts discuss creating and sharing fantasies with your lover, and provide eleven explicit examples - including domination and group sex - *and fantasies that we may never consider trying in real life*.


----------

